# My early 18th birthday present... a huge rat cage :D



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is my early 18th birthday present from my wonderful parents, the huge (or tiny to you Royal Suite or Critter/Ferret Nation owners) Calisto Rodent cage 

According to the cage calculator it can fit 9 rats, so totally big enough for my 3. 
Yet it still fits in my tiny bedroom!

I was so excited when it arrived, it's so much bigger than I thought it'd be. 
I love it, and better still so do my rats 

It also has wheels so I can move it easier for cleaning/ride around in it.

It was a pain in the butt to put together, but seeing my ratties run around and play is worth it. 

This cage is over double the size of their old one and they clearly appreciate the difference 









Here's boyfriend (who is around 6 foot) stood next to the cage for size comparison ^^

(At this point I'd only put half the toys in it, it looked a lot better after I'd done :3)


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great! Happy birthday!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a great cage! Happy birthday!


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome! Lots of climbing for them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

congrats on the cage it looks great. I bet the rats are having a blast.

Happy Birthday as well


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

That ilooks like a great cage! I'm betting your boys love it! Happy birthday!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

Awh! That's great!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish my rats had a bigger cage like that it's awesome. Happy birthday


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

